# WGS Speakers



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats the news on these speakers. Any user reviews?

Watch your Tone! | Warehouse Guitar Speaker


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've got a pair of the Veteran 30's - WGS version of the V30. Claimed to have less of that nastiness that V30s can have and I believe it to be true. I like them a lot. I've got one in a DSL401 and another in a closed extension cab.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking at possibly changing the stock speakers I have in this Johnson JM60 I picked up as well as the matching 1x12 cab. They both have stock Johnson speakers, which I believe were made by Celestion


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I like them quite a bit. I have a Veteran 30 with an ET-65 together in a 2x12, and I quite like the tone, after having tried a number of combinations.
I'm ordering 4 Veteran 10 (10" speakers) to make a pine cab with. The demos seem good and the price is right.
They all seem just as good or better than their Celestion counterparts, but for cheaper. Of course it is all personal taste, so I could imagine if someone still preferred their big name brand speaker in some cases.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've had the British Leads in my peavey 412 for 4 years since I bought them off nitehawk my first year of college. No issues and they respond as you'd expect of a Classic Lead 80 derivative - more neutral then a Vintage 30, good power handling and respond well to the characteristics of your rig (bright amp or guitar, etc).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looking at possibly changing the stock speakers I have in this Johnson JM60 I picked up as well as the matching 1x12 cab. They both have stock Johnson speakers, which I believe were made by Celestion


According to their site they use V30's in their 2 x 12 and 4 x 12 cabs so I would expect that a real V30 or the WGS Veteran 30 would work well. I'll bet they use the Celestion 70/80 as their rebadged speaker.

Haven't heard from Johnson in a long time - I was suprised to see them still around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a Veteran 30 and their 12" HM75 (though it wasn't called that when I bought -- I forget what it was called now) and was playing around with them in my Koch 1x12" combo. They were *excellent* speakers. I'd buy from them again. I got them when they first started the company and they were super cheap -- I think the pair cost me USD$110 and maybe $50 for shipping. Unreal cheap. They've gone up since then but I still think they're an excellent bang for the buck.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a 2x12 that I loaded with a Reaper 30 and a Veteran 30 and I haven't looked back - good speakers at a good price.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Got a Reaper 30 from Steamco in Winterpeg for a 1X12 open-back cab I bought here on the forum a year or so ago. Great speaker for the money, especially considering it's made in the US and seems to be a high-quality build. I've owned worse sounding Celestions, even British-made, FWIW.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I got mine when they were selling it for $20 each. I have a Veteran 30 and a British Lead in a Yorkville 2x12. Excellent speakers. The combination of the 2 in a cab really works. I actually like the Veteran 30 more than a Vintage 30, as it gives a smoother sound more like an old V30 after using it for years.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

V-30's here, great speakers for the price or on its own, also great guys to deal with.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> I'm ordering 4 Veteran 10 (10" speakers) to make a pine cab with. The demos seem good and the price is right.
> They all seem just as good or better than their Celestion counterparts, but for cheaper. Of course it is all personal taste, so I could imagine if someone still preferred their big name brand speaker in some cases.


If you go through with that plan, be sure to let us know the results. I have an old Traynor 4x10 (the huge one) that I'm thinking of loading with Veteran 10's so I'd be interested...


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

I put a Reaper aka. G12H30 in my Deluxe Reverb and am very pleased with the rseults. Great bang for you buck.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Emohawk said:


> If you go through with that plan, be sure to let us know the results. I have an old Traynor 4x10 (the huge one) that I'm thinking of loading with Veteran 10's so I'd be interested...


Sure will! They are supposed to sound pretty warm (and nicer than typical alnico Jensens that come in modern Fenders), but we shall see. I ordered them this morning, as well as a Retro 30 for my 1x12.


----------



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

I swapped out an Eminence Legend (great speaker) for a Retro 30 in my Luker tiger combo and I have to say it did make the little beast sound even better, warmer, bigger. I will definitely buy another WGS product. (I'd like to pick-up a couple of their new 10" Alnico G10A's for my Maz junior 2 x 10 combo.)


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

A few weeks ago, I was lucky enough to win a 12" of my choice from WGS! 
I chose the Veteren 30, and am going to order an Avatar cab for it. This will be for my 6v6 Bassmate head. Should be good....


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr Yerp said:


> A few weeks ago, I was lucky enough to win a 12" of my choice from WGS!
> I chose the Veteren 30, and am going to order an Avatar cab for it. This will be for my 6v6 Bassmate head. Should be good....


Lucky!! I've been praying for months that I would be a winner, but no luck so far...
Did you enter the speaker naming contest?


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I picked up four of their Green Berets (G12M-25 Greenback) last year for a little over $300. Good speakers, just turned out not to be the sound I was after. Still, it would've cost me $500 to do that experiment I'd gone the Celestion route.


On a side note, if anyone wants them...


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> Lucky!! I've been praying for months that I would be a winner, but no luck so far...
> Did you enter the speaker naming contest?


Yup, I entered the name "The Invader" as a British Invasion reference. Nice to win something!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr Yerp said:


> Yup, I entered the name "The Invader" as a British Invasion reference. Nice to win something!


Awesome! I remember reading the newsletter about that thinking that was a great name. I remember struggling to come up with names for that contest and eventually giving up. Everything I was coming up with was very lame.
Congratulations!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr Yerp said:


> Yup, I entered the name "The Invader" as a British Invasion reference. Nice to win something!


That's pretty cool! While the WGS speaker "prize" is nice, more importantly - you get bragging rights for the name. Congrats!!


----------

